# Neutral cure silicone



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

has anyone used this kind of silicone, it has no acetic acid so no worries at all about causing issues with surrounds..

It actually dries pretty fast. It is used around copper sinks so it doesn't discolor the copper.

http://www.polysi.com/dow corning msds sheets/DC Tech & MSDS Sheets/DC RTV TECH SHEETS/DC 737.pdf


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

PoorSignal said:


> has anyone used this kind of silicone, it has no acetic acid so no worries at all about causing issues with surrounds..
> 
> It actually dries pretty fast. It is used around copper sinks so it doesn't discolor the copper.
> 
> http://www.polysi.com/dow corning msds sheets/DC Tech & MSDS Sheets/DC RTV TECH SHEETS/DC 737.pdf


Just get a silicone caulk tube at the hardware store. It's what I use.


----------

